# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Ask me about Seeing Aura Color's

## Cyclic13

Aura reading is when you are able to distinguish someone's intent, or character through the vibe they give off which often times can be interpreted through colors. To understand exactly which colors correspond to what intent or individual characteristic, one need only think of the colors resonating in nature and what they represent there...

(Please note that any mix of the colors may occur depending on which characteristics they hold.)

This is my personal and quick interpretation having thoroughly interacted with and taught people of all colors...


DARKER HUE/BLACK= negative, physically ill, or pessimistic by nature. (ie. the absence of light, and darkness of the void of space)

BRIGHTER COLOR/WHITE= positive, strong feeling or characteristic, or optimistic by nature. (ie. the white light from which gives everything substance and life)

LIGHTER HUE= weaker feeling or characteristic.

BROWN= (ie. earth, tree trunk)
+ grounded, practical
- dull, average, unable or unwilling to specialize or stand out 

RED= (ie. primordial earth lava, blood, flames)
+ outgoing, persevering, motivated
- aggressive, domineering, self-centered, stubborn

ORANGE= (ie. a nice sun set, feeling of warmth) 
+ outgoing, emotional, sexual in nature, flirtatious or friendly 
- moody, sometimes irrational or unreliable

YELLOW= (ie. intensely hot flames, or the tip to a flame) 
+ passionate, bright personality, outwardly happy
- often superficial in nature or surface-level in thought, a one-track mind

GREEN= (ie. the restorative and peaceful energy of plants) 
+ heartfelt, friendly, compassionate, easily adaptable to any situation
- self-righteous, often secretly ego-driven hence a tendency to do selfless things

BLUE= (ie. the deep blue ocean, or unreachable sky)
+ artistic, imaginative, honest, intuitive
- impractical, often withdrawn in deep-thought, insensitive, introverted, easily misunderstood

PURPLE= (ie. rarely found in nature, but often found in flowers such as the lotus)
+ creative, intuitive, artistic, high level of understanding of others
- hidden intentions, mysterious, occasionally dishonest


I feel everyone carries an innate ability to 'read' people but most of us have been caught up in and completely obsessed with the western idea of ego/boundry definition and separation from one another, and forgotten how to see our implicit connection to all that is. We often talk about getting a 'good', or 'bad vibe' off of someone, and in most cases our first intention is correct. If you don't think it's possible, may I ask you to research how cephalopods (octopus, squid) communicate... you'll find they do it through changing color and shape... 

Now, ask yourself: Why exactly would we be unable to do the same on some level?

Surely, there are plenty of things to the ability of sight that remain a mystery from our current level of understanding normally found and accepted through the quantitative process of scientific observation, which are left open to the individual's qualitative interpretation.

Example: For all we know, my blue could be your red... There simply is no way to quantify an individual's experience, no matter how much data one collects. Thus, proving the inefficiency and imperfection of spoken or written language. 




 "Consider: Nature offers the example of the octopus, a creature in which well-developed eyes and an ability to change the color, banding, and general appearance of the skin surface have favored a visual, and hence telepathic, form of communication.  An octopus does not communicate with spoken words as we do, even though water is a good medium for acoustical signaling; rather, the octopus becomes its own linguistic intent.  The octopus is like a naked nervous system, say rather a naked mind: the inner states, the thoughts, if you will, of the octopus are directly reflected in its outward appearance.  It is as though the octopus were wearing its mind on its exterior.  This is in fact the case.  The octopus literally dances its thoughts through expression of a series of color changes and position changes that require no loca linguistic conventions for understanding as do our words and sentences.  In the world of the octopus to behold is to understand.  Octopi have a large repertoire of clor changes, dots, blushes, and traveling bars that move across their surfaces;  this ability in combination with the soft-bodied physique of the creature allows it to obscure and reveal its linguistic intent simply by rapidly folding and unfolding different parts of its body.  The octopus does not transmit its linguistic intent, it becomes its linguistic intent.  The mind and the body of the octopus are the same and are equally visible.  This means that the octopus wears its language like a kind of second skin;  it appears to be and becomes what it seeks to mean.  There is very little loss of definition or signal strength among communicating octopi.  Indeed, their well-known use of "ink" clouds to conceal themselves may indicate that this is the only way that they can have anything like a private thought.  The ink cloud may be ad of correction fluid for voluble octopi who have misspoken themselves.  Like the octopus, our destiny is to become what we think, to have our thoughts become our bodies and our bodies become our thoughts.  This is the essence of a more perfect Logos, a Logos not heard but beheld.  VR can help here, for electronics can changevocal utterance into visually beheld colored output in the virtual reality."[MORE HERE]



I feel everyone has their own interpretations of the colors because of their differing experiences and levels at which they are inclined to interact with people holding certain hues or differing levels of those colors. Due to myself being a blue person, I tend to be drawn to and hang out with more creative people and as such have more blue/purple friends, so I can more quickly and easily spot and read a blue/purple person. Often without even exchanging any words...

Here are some differing yet similar interpretations of the chakra colors from other sources...1;2;3

I've found that most times a person's favorite color(s) is(are) the aura color(s) that I see.

Please take a quick minute to answer a CHAKRA TEST and see if it matches your favorite color. Chances are it does... Mine is blue... and voila...
Root:	under-active	(19&#37 :wink2: 
Sacral:	under-active	(13%)
Navel:	open	(50%)
Heart:	under-active	(-25%)
Throat:	over-active	(94%)
Third Eye:	over-active	(100%)
Crown:	over-active	(75%)


First post your results to the chakra test, and then your thoughts... ::D:

----------


## Replicon

If we carry the innate ability to read auras, but have just forgotten it due to culture, it should be possible to re-learn it. Do you know of a way to do this?

----------


## Cyclic13

One quick and easy way to clear your hard drive of your unnecessary culture os, is to do powerful psychedelics. There is a reason that governments falsely propagandize and fear their wide-spread use. To lose and upgrade your os, is to free yourself from their control. Hence the ridiculous illegal scheduling of natural chemicals found in the brain, and in nature... 

Along with a strong understanding and connection to all things, one strongly sees the colors of intent of others while on acid or other psychedelics like shrooms, which is why people recommend doing it with those you are close to. Sometimes seeing too much of other people can be scary if you are ill-prepared.

----------


## Barns

Root: open (44%) 
Sacral: open (25%) 
Navel: open (38%) 
Heart: open (44%) 
Throat: open (69%) 
Third Eye: open (50%) 
Crown: open (63%)

----------


## nina

To be honest I didn't like the chakra test. Alot of the questions I had no idea how to answer.

But my highest were the last three. (blue, violet, purple)

----------


## NonDualistic

Questionaires like that do make one really consider themselves and drive oneself into a real  self awareness.

Here is what I ended up getting from the answers I posted. I tried to be honest and accurate.

Root: open (50%) 
Sacral: open (56%) 
Navel: open (38%) 
Heart: open (56%) 
Throat: open (69%) 
Third Eye: open (44%) 
Crown: open (38%) 

As to a favorite color I dont know if favorite is the right word. I seem drawn to Blues, oranges( ie sunrises and sunsets) and once in a great while purples( though such is waning now)- all usually in combination with white in some way. I used to feel drawn to black and red, but such has diminished steeply in the last few years. Earthtones such as greens, grays, yellows and browns I seem to be indifferent towards with green being the closest to drawing my attention.
 By far blue hues set me in a feeling of peace and balance.

----------


## Grunkie7

Root:	under-active	(-31%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-44%)
Navel:	under-active	(-50%)
Heart:	under-active	(-50%)
Throat:	under-active	(-44%)
Third Eye:	open	(0%)
Crown:	under-active	(-19%)

I don't like the look of all those negatives.  Third Eye was the strongest but I really don't like purple  ::?:

----------


## Cyclic13

Oh, I ran into a pink person the other day and realized I forgot to put pink on here. Technically, it's a mix of red and white so it's more a pure version, but they still tend to be passive-aggressive.

Naturally with pink, I've only ever run into girls with that.

PINK= (Newborn mammals, flowers)
+ Loving, caring, extremely emotional 
- passive-aggressive, shy, extremely naive and idealistic

----------


## thegnome54

So you actually see people's auras?

Do they ever change?

Can you see the aura around someone's hand without seeing the rest of their body?

----------


## nina

I'm pretty certain I'm indigo.

----------


## Taosaur

Root:under-active(0&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral:under-active(0%) 
Navel:under-active(6%) 
Heart:under-active(-13%) 
Throat ::o: pen(63%) 
Third Eye ::o: ver-active(69%) 
Crown ::o: pen(38%)

How did I get a negative score on the heart? That's the _one_ I actively cultivate  ::shakehead::  Can't say the concentration above the neck is a big surprise, though.





> So you actually see people's auras?
> 
> Do they ever change?
> 
> Can you see the aura around someone's hand without seeing the rest of their body?



I don't know if someone more committed to the idea like *SolSkye* would agree with this (let me know), but I've experienced and explored a pretty wide range of perceptual shifts including what I could interpret as 'auras' (though for me it was more often an experience of shape in reading people, like a kind of abstract shape I described as a "slug made of white light" that gave me insight into their actual, as opposed to projected, feelings and responses). My interpretation is that these uncommon perceptual states are like graphical user interfaces for seeing and working with a large volume of intuited data. 

Not to overdo the mind:computer analogy, but the idea that there's one 'right' way of seeing is like being given a computer with Photoshop already up and running, and proceeding to use Photoshop and only Photoshop for every application: writing papers in Photoshop, doing your taxes in Photoshop, indulging your zombie-killing fantasies in Photoshop. Someone who hasn't examined and expanded their perceptions, and tried different ways of seeing, is doing that precisely. The 'ordinary,' unexamined range of perception is by no means objective or real. It's a tremendous juggling act of filtering, focusing, refiltering, refocusing, and processing a tiny subset of the dense field of data in which we're embedded, and with no attention brought to it, the choice of filters is simply conditioned by what you've noticed in the past, where you've been told to pay attention, and what you're predisposed to notice or ignore by evolutionary history. With attention, "the doors of perception are opened."

----------


## thegnome54

> My interpretation is that these uncommon perceptual states are like graphical user interfaces for seeing and working with a large volume of intuited data.



Hmm, I like that.  The possibility of modelling interactions with people in lucid dreams to see how your subconscious believes they would react piqued my interested earlier, and this seems like a different application of the same phenomenon.

The problem is, if it were really just a manifestation of subconsciously-noticed traits and details, not everyone would associate the same colors with the same personality traits.

The reason I asked those three questions was that a good experiment popped up into my head.  Say you have a bunch of people wearing gloves, and they take turns (random order, several trials) holding their gloved hand in front of a window such that no other part of them is visible.  An alleged aura-reader would then be challenged to say the color they see each time, and it could then be determined whether they are actually consistent.  If, like you suggest, it's an issue of picking up subtle mannerisms, then the aura colors should not show any consistency (provided the hand movements are regulated enough to keep any telltale mannerisms from being evident).

Of course, in order for this to work, you'd have to answer 'yes' to all three of those questions, as well as "can you see auras through gloves".

----------


## Cyclic13

There is already a tool which can seemingly measure the aura. Check out the video below. Most notably, even after they cut a piece of a leaf away, for a short while the imprint of the aura of where the missing part of the leaf was, remains on the film.




I like how the girl at the end gave a reading similar to what I would've said. However, the auras in real life look nothing like they do in that camera on the video. For me, it's just like a hue which goes over the person. Let's say they have black hair, I see a purple (or whatever color) fuzzy hue over their hair and at the edge of the top of their head. I can see it anywhere if I look hard enough. Sometimes the background color and shirt color can mess up the results. But generally, I would say I'm pretty accurate at filtering out the difference. 

If you wear glasses its like when you take off your glasses and see a fuzz around things. It's like that, only the edge color differs from that of whatever they are wearing, hair color, etc. Sometimes you can catch the person's skin tone and the area around the eyes having an eye shadow-like effect of a different color. As if they are lightly wearing make up, even if they aren't, around certain parts of the face.

----------


## thegnome54

> Kirlian proposed and promoted the idea that the resulting images of living objects were a physical proof of the life force or aura which allegedly surrounds all living beings. This claim was said to be supported by experiments by the Kirlians that involved cutting part of a leaf off the Kirlian images of such leaves, it was said, still showed the leaves as whole, as though the cutting had never happened.
> 
> However, research at Drexel University in the 1970s, under the direction of William W. Eidson, was unable to reproduce the effect . When the glass used to capture the original leaf was replaced with new glass before the freshly cut leaf was photographed, they were led to conclude that the "cut leaf" phenomenon was caused by microscopic etching in the surface of the glass which occurred during preparing the images of the uncut leaf. They also reported on a number of demonstrable causes such as surface moisture and pressure which can account for much of the variations in color, shape, and size of the resulting image.
> 
> In addition to living material, inanimate objects such as coins will also produce images on the film in a Kirlian photograph setup.



Kirlian photography is pretty old, I think it's been well debunked.

Anyways, from your abilities, do you think you would be able to participate in that glove experiment?

----------


## Cyclic13

Well, to be quite honest, I wasn't creating this thread to try and draw attention to myself, only to answer any questions that anyone has about it to the best of my ability. I don't consider myself an expert at it, and even if I did, I think most people that decide to go into the public spotlight, and what not, aren't actually understanding how this ability should be handled. It's something for them and those close to them to personally know about, not to get well known and make a buck off of. The average joe doesn't really want to hear about who they really are, which is why when they give the readings those people have to slant their reading more to the positive. Most times, I don't ever tell people I can see it because it's not a guarantee to make them feel better, and it's just easier that way.

There's an old saying in japanese that goes...

Translation: "Good medicine, tastes bitter."

Which can also loosely mean, people don't want to listen to good advice when it's given.

So, I think the whole concept of clothing being used in the first place is to mask one's intent, making it close to impossible to see someone's true nature. Isn't the function of clothing is to mask what we really are, anyway? As a culture, we have worked harder on developing and promoting the ego as opposed to the id so currently we are now more like chameleons than octopus. We wear clothes and makeup to mask our intent and true colors, and to show people what we want them to see, and sometimes not who we actually are. 


So technically, that experiment would be the same as asking someone to identify someone in a lineup who are all wearing the same richard nixon mask. Aura reading doesn't give me some x-ray ability to see through clothes and into someone's soul, just the ability to see the natural aura they exude from their available skin tones, which in most every day cases is their head and shoulders, but really, any part of the actual body which isn't fully covered works.

Perhaps, it's just my weird way of interpreting subconscious tells that they give off through facial gestures, pheromones, and body language. However, sometimes, I could just be passing a person and see it without even staring in their direction too hard. So, I have no idea what the actual phenomenon is, but I know I'm generally dead on about a person, even without really having to talk to them.

----------


## nina

Can you see someone's aura by looking at a photograph, or do you have to be within their field to sense the aura?





> So, I think the whole concept of clothing being used in the first place is to mask one's intent, making it close to impossible to see someone's true nature. Isn't the function of clothing is to mask what we really are, anyway? As a culture, we have worked harder on developing and promoting the ego as opposed to the id so currently we are now more like chameleons than octopus. We wear clothes and makeup to mask our intent and true colors, and to show people what we want them to see, and not who we actually are.



I wear clothing that reflects my mood. I don't try to hide that I'm angry by wearing bright colors. If I'm depressed...I like black. I think most people do the same, right? You're saying we wear clothing to mask our true feelings/color?

----------


## Cyclic13

I can kind of get a vibe through a photo but it's not the same as them standing there, because the photo is static and represents that moment of how they were feeling and maybe not how they are in general. The auras can augment color based off of having a sudden burst of a certain emotion. I teach people english and when I see someone thinking their aura turns a purple hue, and a darker hue if they come in upset or under the weather. I can generally tell they had a bad day or are depressed even if they attempt to feign high spirits. So you can tell what kind of person they are in general by watching the undertone from the changing overtone. If that makes any sense... For all I know, though, I'm just good at reading people and I just see colors from doing too much acid. Who knows? 

Yeah, I was actually gonna edit it and say that most times people tend to be drawn to wear clothes that match their personality whether they are aware of it, or not. But clothes still function as things that hide reality as it is. And makeup? Well, they don't call it *masc*ara for nothing. So, it's not always the case of how they are feeling that moment. I wore red/brown tones a whole season one time just because I was going through a certain phase, but I wouldn't have thought myself more outgoing, motivated, aggressive, angry, or grounded at that time. I still see dark blue whenever I look at my hand regardless of the clothes I have on.

You're definitely a dark purple, nina. That's one reason I think your cute... Being blue, I'm always a fool for purples. And, to add a little dark on top? Pessimistic much? *rowr*  :Hi baby:

----------


## nina

I wouldn't say that I'm pessimistic. I'm not optimistic either...but I don't like negativity or negative people. I'm definitely in the middle...more observant than decisive. 

I read something about indigo kids that mentions that many of our parents have blue and purple auras...which is what gives us our color and is why there are so many indigo kids around my age. Are auras hereditary?

----------


## pj

Root: open (38&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral: under-active (13%) 
Navel: under-active (13%) 
Heart: open (69%) 
Throat: over-active (75%) 
Third Eye: over-active (88%) 
Crown: open (44%)

This is fascinating to me.  I'm not at all a follower of the whole chakra thing, though neither do I discount it.

HOWEVER...

I have over the past several months been working with the 61 point relaxation technique as a meditative tool in quieting my inner "voices".  Once relaxed, I have found that concentrating on the first two points - which just happen to correspond with Throat and Third Eye, are the most conducive to remaining in the state I find myself.

I don't really have a favorite color, but my favorite color on my wife is definitely purple.

----------


## Cyclic13

> I wouldn't say that I'm pessimistic. I'm not optimistic either...but I don't like negativity or negative people. I'm definitely in the middle...more observant than decisive. 
> 
> I read something about indigo kids that mentions that many of our parents have blue and purple auras...which is what gives us our color and is why there are so many indigo kids around my age. Are auras hereditary?



I would definitely say you still lean towards being pessimistic. But, that's nothing to be ashamed of. You can be pessimistic without being negative to others. Generally, dark blue's and dark purple's are naturally pessimistic. Those are the darkest colors you can be without being black. But, that's generally because they tend to see or understand too much in people which makes them kind of despondent at times, but that doesn't mean they are devoid of hope or necessarily enjoy being pessimistic. That's just the way it is. 

Proudly negative people on the other hand, seem to revel in spewing their negativity outward on others and bringing them down with them. I've met and lived with someone like that, and taught a few of those people, as well. It's absolutely draining on many a level just to keep them from what I call, 'spiraling'. That's where they just endlessly get off on tangents talking about negative things even after you show disinterest by trying to steer topics away from it, or ask questions into something positive. Being pessimistic, and being negative are two very different situations to be in.

About the auras being a hereditary thing, that's actually a really good question. I honestly have no clue. That's brings up the whole nature vs. nurture question. I would guess that it's a little bit of both. Some of it being based around your upbringing and the environment, and also to some extent, the DNA that you were given. Personally, my parents and I are very different. I was always kind of a 'black sheep', though. I saw my parent's failed marriage from a young age, and split from being another cog in the system since it didn't seem to work out for my parents. That, amongst getting burned pretty hard in a past relationship, may explain why my heart tones aren't easily open and I often have trouble trusting people.

As they say in Japan...

Loosely translated, someone who sees their parents skewed path and does the exact opposite.





> Root: open (38&#37 
> Sacral: under-active (13%) 
> Navel: under-active (13%) 
> Heart: open (69%) 
> Throat: over-active (75%) 
> Third Eye: over-active (88%) 
> Crown: open (44%)
> 
> This is fascinating to me.  I'm not at all a follower of the whole chakra thing, though neither do I discount it.
> ...



There ya go, pj. Don't you make music? Creative people are strong blues and purples.

----------


## nina

I was wondering if you would mind posting some techniques for learning to read people's auras? A friend of mine sent me these graphics the other day that are supposed to help you see auras if you practice them daily. I'm wondering if you know of anything similar to this? I'm extremely interested in aura reading, I'm just thrilled that you made this thread. =)

----------


## Cyclic13

Well, I used to not be able to see them. But, I think that simply being around an individual for a while, certain traits of yours start to rub off on them, and vice versa. Like some sort of shared intuitive osmosis learning. I hate to use pop culture references, but if you've watched the show Heroes, I guess it's kind of like how Peter gets a power from just being around someone.

For example, my friend always claimed to see auras around people and telling me in detail about certain people, and I never did. I always talked about lucid dreaming and having amazing dream recall, and he never remembered his dreams. We've been working and living together at this english school business of ours in Japan day in and out for a few years now, and now we both seem to be able to have these situations where we have gained these abilities we didn't seem to have before.

He's approached me saying how vivid a dream was, and how real the wind felt and he's never felt or remembered stuff like that before. And, I've gone to him saying how this person is this and that, and somehow being able to see their colors. Now, I have fun guessing new students favorite colors without telling them I'm actually getting it from their aura.

As far as techniques go, I didn't really try and see it, so much as, it just started happening one day. I can seem to strengthen it by opening and closing and staring at the spaces in between my fingers and how the light reflects off of them. Once you start to notice, you realize you always kind of saw it, but it just didn't register before because you didn't know what you were looking for to take it to the next level. I guess it's kind of like a reality check-- if you didn't know what to look for in a dream to know that you're dreaming you'd never know, and if you didn't initially write dreams down your recall might not be so great, either.

----------


## nina

An aura is an electro-magnetic wave correct? Is it possible for humans to see electro-magnetic wave lengths?

And why don't they test this, like...get someone who is trained at aura reading and have them read several people's auras. Then have them photographed and see how it matches up. I'm not sure I buy the whole, take a picture and describe the aura to the person. It doesn't seem very accurate, because if you tell someone they are green, then they'll pick out those traits that match them with a green. It's similar with horoscopes.

It's not that I don't believe...but like you say, be open to anything, but question everything. I guess I need to see a little better proof of the existence of auras and the ability to read them, before I devote myself to learning this skill.  :tongue2:

----------


## Cyclic13

I don't think you have to devote yourself to anything. Just start by looking around the tops of heads of people where their head ends and the background starts, and in the darkness of their shadow. Then try going off your intuition and guessing their color. Most times it's their favorite color so start from there.

For example, your avatar-- If you look by your ear and at the nape of your neck, it's purple. Anyway you look at it, you're a dark purple. The eyes (not sure if that's just eye shadow)... the hair... the uhmmm bra... everything gives off a purple indigo haze to me.

You're like the hair of the cheshire cat...but a little darker... more like the previous image I posted

----------


## Howie

For many reasons I feel this concept is as sound as 10,000 dreams interpreted.


Root:under-active(-63&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral:under-active(-25%) 
Navel:under-active(-75%) 
Heartopen(6%) 
Throat:under-active(-19%) 
Third Eyeopen(13%) 
Crown:under-active(-25%)

----------


## nina

Well I'm the sort of person that, if I get excited about learning a new skill, I'll spend alot of time just doing that and sort of neglect everything else. I'll buy a book, read it...get tired and then move onto something else. I'm very ADD in that respect.  :wink2:  So I guess before I go to Barnes & Noble and pick up a book about how to read people's auras (which I've gone back and forth over buying for the last few years), I'd need to read a little bit more on the science behind it.

Oh, and I used a photoshop action set on that image in my avatar called "hard love" which gives everything a bright white/pinkish hue.  :tongue2:  (The original image can be seen here... http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs11/i/20...y_aquanina.jpg)

----------


## Cyclic13

It still looks dark purple. I've seen many pictures of you before. I'm on your myspace, remember?  :wink2: 

About that picture, I just gotta say, ZOMG!!!  :drool:

----------


## nina

I know, but the photoshop effects make me look more pinky/purple than I really am. That's actually a terrible photo for aura reading because of the lighting.  :tongue2:

----------


## Cyclic13

Well, that's why pictures generally suck for reading auras. It's not the real thing. I feel confident that I've seen enough of your pictures before to know, though. Why don't you come to Japan so I can double-check?  :wink2: 

Anyway, about the science behind it, I've never thought about it but I'll also look into it.

----------


## thegnome54

Root:	open	(50%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-6%)
Navel:	over-active	(69%)
Heart:	over-active	(69%)
Throat:	open	(63%)
Third Eye:	open	(50%)
Crown:	under-active	(0%)

----------


## tkdyo

Root:	open	(31&#37 :wink2: 
Sacral:	open	(44%)
Navel:	open	(69%)
Heart:	over-active	(75%)
Throat:	open	(69%)
Third Eye:	open	(31%)
Crown:	under-active	(13%)

suppose this makes sense seeing as my fave color is emerald green, blue being a close second.  However, this isnt quite what I expected, since my main activities are soccer and martial arts, I would expect more in the lower regions.

----------


## Cyclic13

Martial arts and sports are still forms of self-expression, though. They don't call it a martial ART for nothing...

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I wonder what my aura is... how accurate is that test?

----------


## tkdyo

haha, I suppose so, I do love martial arts for that very reason.  Im always looking for new ones to learn.  

So here is a question.  If my heart chakra is the only over-active chakra, would my aura be an overwhelming green (like an emerald green) or not since most of the others are open.  

PS  I have tried the techniques of seeing my own aura more than once, it always looks to me like an electric blue color, would that be consistant with this test?

----------


## Smoke.X

Hello ^^ i did chakra test and mi results are:
Root:	under-active	(-44%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-31%)
Navel:	under-active	(-56%)
Heart:	under-active	(-6%)
Throat:	open	(19%)
Third Eye:	open	(50%)
Crown:	open	(6%)

I love the color blue !!!
and i like viola
Its totally right ^_^ !!!

----------


## Schmaven

Root:	open	 (50&#37 :wink2: 
Sacral:	open	 (38%)
Navel:	under-active (0%)
Heart:	over-active (69%)
Throat:	open     (56%)
Third Eye: open	(25%)
Crown: open	 (25%)

I've never been able to pick just one color as my favorite.  I usually flip flop between green and blue.  Actually, the mix of green and blue is probably my favorite color now that I think about it.  That corresponds quite well to the results of the chakra test, I didn't expect it to.  I never really considered my heart chakra to be over-active, or even the dominant one.  Although my life has changed dramatically in the past year, I would say that there are very little similarities between me now, and me a year ago.

----------


## slayer

I'm going to have to retake this test...I think I did it wrong...

----------


## Serkat

Have you ever gotten your ability tested with James Randi present?

----------


## a_pirates_life_for_me

> http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs11/i/20...y_aquanina.jpg)



I swear people get more and more desperate for attention. Do you not realize that you dropped a ton of dignity by posting a picture like that on the internet? so shallow  ::shakehead::

----------


## Serkat

> I swear people get more and more desperate for attention. Do you not realize that you dropped a ton of dignity by posting a picture like that on the internet? so shallow



Don't discourage her, she might post more. Collect material first, then ridicule.

Go Nina! Your pics are classy and dignified.

(OK, this was kinda mean)

----------


## Pyrofan1

root: under-active(-6&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral: under-active(-13%) 
Navel: under-active(-44%) 
Heart: under-active(-38%) 
Throat: under-active(-13%) 
Third Eye: over-active(69%) 
Crown: under-active(-19%)

My favorite color is red and not purple
also

----------


## starfire

> If we carry the innate ability to read auras, but have just forgotten it due to culture, it should be possible to re-learn it. Do you know of a way to do this?



Meditation.  It seems the people in control of this world had good reason to try to hide it from everyone.

----------


## starfire

> Oh, I ran into a pink person the other day and realized I forgot to put pink on here. Technically, it's a mix of red and white so it's more a pure version, but they still tend to be passive-aggressive.
> 
> Naturally with pink, I've only ever run into girls with that.
> 
> PINK= (Newborn mammals, flowers)
> + Loving, caring, extremely emotional 
> - passive-aggressive, shy, extremely naive and idealistic



Are you seriously able to see peoples auras while walking around in regular day life?  If so, how long did it take you to get to that point?

----------


## Ilumirath

Root: under-active (-31%) 
Sacral: under-active (-19%) 
Navel: under-active (-63%) 
Heart: under-active (-81%) 
Throat: under-active (-6%) 
Third Eye: open (44%) 
Crown: open (31%)

*Black* is my fav color then, Purple, Blue, Red and White

----------


## ray

i didn't take the test but my favorite color is green and my aura starts with white and fades into light purple and sometimes into light blue after the purple.

----------


## Schmaven

Seeing auras sounds really cool.  I think I've looked at the computer monitor for too long to be able to do it though.

----------


## slayer

Root: under-active (-13&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral: open (6%) 
Navel: under-active (-25%) 
Heart: open (19%) 
Throat: under-active (-6%) 
Third Eye: open (13%) 
Crown: under-active (0%) 

After reading what the things meant...
That actually seems about right...is this bad?

----------


## Ilumirath

Slayer you can always meditate to open them  :smiley: 

Btw cool signature

----------


## slayer

Is that a cat girl I see in your avatar?

I don't think I have that one in my collection...

Can you PM me the original if you still have it so I can save it?

----------


## acatalephobic

My results for the chakra test:

Root: under-active (-50%) 
Sacral: open (38%) 
Navel: under-active (-25%) 
Heart: open (56%) 
Throat: open (63%) 
Third Eye: open (63%) 
Crown: open (50%) 

After reading what the results indicated about my personality, I found the test to be surprisingly accurate. Although, my favorite color is probably olive green or maroon (rather than blue or purple as the test might indicate). I do like indigo though.

This thread is so intriguing! Colors have always held special importance to me, as well as the value of interpreting peoples' emotions without using words. I also feel that the psychedelics I used in the past made the correlation of the two much easier to understand at a glance.

*I was curious though, cyclic, if the ability to percieve auras might be hindered by the use of correctional glasses or contact lenses...?* My vision is not good at all on its own, and is slightly worse when using glasses as opposed to contacts. 

_I guess I'm just wondering if you thought the vision one has naturally (sans correctional help) would be better or worse for the visualizing the subtleties of someone's aura...?_ 




*also of interest may be the concept behind--one that's even related to my question in a way--this example of Kirlian Photography:

----------


## no-Name

Root: open (25%) 
Sacral: under-active (6%) 
Navel: open (19%) 
Heart: open (31%) 
Throat: open (13%) 
Third Eye: open (38%) 
Crown: under-active (-44%) 


i think i did pretty well here  :smiley:

----------


## WolfTsunade

Root:	under-active	(-31%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-25%)
Navel:	under-active	(-19%)
Heart:	open	(25%)
Throat:	under-active	(0%)
Third Eye:	open	(13%)
Crown:	open	(13%)

----------


## Cyclic13

> *I was curious though, cyclic, if the ability to percieve auras might be hindered by the use of correctional glasses or contact lenses...?* My vision is not good at all on its own, and is slightly worse when using glasses as opposed to contacts.



Nice addition.

I pmed you about it but I'll repost it here for others to read. Apologies again for the delay in responding, I forgot about this thread.

Personally, I always thought that my vision without my contacts was how things actually were and my vision wasn't getting worse but getting better... 

As in, seeing things more for what they really are... Interconnected parts of the same whole...

You should be able to see auras without having to take out contacts. One thing that I found enhances colors significantly and is a natural supplement is 'Billberry'

You'll find it's supposed to enhance night vision but actually makes colors during the day brighter, too. Almost neon in nature, through the neutralization of free radicals in the eye and allowing better blood flow to them. I suppose, our diet and other toxins we ingest slowly prove detrimental for our eyes over time, and it's not so much improving the eyesight as it is returning you to normal blood flow and eyesight. In any event, a noticable difference is had.

I recommend it, in general for anyone trying to see things brighter.

----------


## Rozzy

so like i know alot of people claim to see an aura, but many pshchologists have asked them to do a simple test and they will not do it. the test basically a man/woman stand behind a wall barely hidden(the tops of there heads barely hidden) and the woman/man moves around, and the "seer" has to figure out where they are. no one will do it. so my question is, do you believe that there is really an aura seen, like literally? and if so, why won't anyone do it?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

This is what the test told me:

Root: under-active (-50%) 
Sacral: open (44%) 
Navel: under-active (0%) 
Heart: under-active (-25%) 
Throat: open (38%) 
Third Eye: open (19%) 
Crown: under-active (6%) 



hmm

----------


## tkdyo

> so like i know alot of people claim to see an aura, but many pshchologists have asked them to do a simple test and they will not do it. the test basically a man/woman stand behind a wall barely hidden(the tops of there heads barely hidden) and the woman/man moves around, and the "seer" has to figure out where they are. no one will do it. so my question is, do you believe that there is really an aura seen, like literally? and if so, why won't anyone do it?



This is because auras does not mean you can see someone through a wall.  It is suppose to be a subtle, barely perceptible glow around the person.  If you put anything between the seer and the test subject, it would be impossible to see.

----------


## Rozzy

i understand but the thing is, when a person puts a paper sheet over their head the "sees" says they can still see the aura on the top of their heads, so why wouldn't they be able to do it with a thin wall with the top o the wall barely covering the head? i mean they can see it with the top of the head barely showing on the paper..

----------


## Black_Eagle

Root:	under-active	(-44%)
Sacral:	under-active	(-19%)
Navel:	under-active	(-38%)
Heart:	under-active	(-6%)
Throat:	open	(6%)
Third Eye:	over-active	(81%)
Crown:	under-active	(-6%)

----------


## tkdyo

> i understand but the thing is, when a person puts a paper sheet over their head the "sees" says they can still see the aura on the top of their heads, so why wouldn't they be able to do it with a thin wall with the top o the wall barely covering the head? i mean they can see it with the top of the head barely showing on the paper..



hmm, I have not heard this claim before, those sound like crackpots making a bad name for the people who have a real belief in it.

----------


## Onahappynote

Root: under-active (-31%) 
Sacral: under-active (6%) 
Navel: under-active (-13%) 
Heart: open (31%) 
Throat: open (25%) 
Third Eye: open (38%) 
Crown: open (19%)

----------


## -Blakren-

Root:	under-active	(0%)
Sacral:	under-active	(0%)
Navel:	under-active	(-44%)
Heart:	under-active	(-6%)
Throat:	open	(13%)
Third Eye:	open	(19%)
Crown:	under-active	(-19%)

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

My results

Root: under-active (0%)
Sacral: under-active (6%)
Navel: open (19%)
Heart: open (31%)
Throat: under-active (-13%)
Third Eye: open (50%)
Crown: open (31%)



The test is very accurate, my score is pretty realistic.

My favourite colour is by far GREEN

----------


## slayer

I re-took the test

Root: under-active (6&#37 :wink2:  
Sacral: under-active (0%) 
Navel: under-active (6%) 
Heart: open (13%) 
Throat: open (13%) 
Third Eye: open (31%) 
Crown: under-active (-19%) 

I'm still unsure about some of these meanings...and some of these things I'm not sure how to answer as I've never really thought about them...

----------


## Corpse

My results:

Root:	under-active	(-38&#37 :wink2: 
Sacral:	under-active	(-25%)
Navel:	open	(44%)
Heart:	under-active	(-25%)
Throat:	open	(31%)
Third Eye:	open	(44%)
Crown:	open	(50%)

PS: Thanks for making this post. Glad to hear there is always other people interested in auric sight, and I can see you have very well done your homework/research. I my self have dabbled in seeing auras, and I do it using peripheral vision, I'm interested in your method if you are willing to discuss it.


Edit: I just realized that you and I seem to have very similar test results (yours are just simply higher) I would like to get to know you a little more seeing as how we potentially share the same interests.

----------

